

Adieu To ScorecardResearch, Comscore And, Especially, ShareThis - robleathern
http://www.wicasta.com/blogs/adieu-to-sharethis-and-scorecardresearch/

======
robleathern
Addthis and Sharethis provide _free social sharing services, but the problem
is that the cost turns out to be you letting them drop any number of pixels on
your users for different advertising networks. This is a great description of
the discovery process this guy went through to figure it out._ not really
free, also known as "comes with externalities". jk.

